# Broward County FL (Ft Lauderdale, Pompano, Hollywood) 01/09 week 01/16 week 01/23 week



## Eudemis (Jan 6, 2021)

I'm looking to put together 3 successive weeks in Broward County Florida in a one BR.  Same resort is not essential.
Private message me here.


----------



## jerrybev (Jan 10, 2021)

hi
please see what I have available at:








						warm south Florida weekly rentals - vacation rentals
					

Would you like to escape the cold winter weather and relax in warm, sunny, south Florida, U.S.A. From one week up to 10 weeks, for most of the winter? Location is at Wyndham Palm Aire Resort and 2...



					miami.craigslist.org
				



jerrybev1@yahoo.com


----------



## jerrybev (Jan 10, 2021)

Eudemis said:


> I'm looking to put together 3 successive weeks in Broward County Florida in a one BR.  Same resort is not essential.
> Private message me here.


----------



## zerodegre (Jan 15, 2021)

Jerry  sent email


----------

